# Civil Wedding Portugal



## Mattbarb101 (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi, I really hope someone can help me here. We are planning on getting married in August my fiancé is Portuguese I’m British, we live in the U.K. 


It’s been a nightmare trying to get accurate information on what docs are required. 

I believe I no longer required to produce a CNI document due to a change in law in 2013, documented on the U.K. .GOV site.

I do however need to produce a translated and legalised birth certificate?? Steps being:

1. Birth certificate translated
2. Solicitor (UK) to confirm that I have signed this (in front of them)
3. Foreign and Commenwelath office in London will legalise document 

I don’t believe I need any other document other plan my passport, is that correct?

Really appreciate some help with this.



Regards

Matthew


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

From personal experience of going through this I would strongly suggest you do the legal part in a UK registry office (in English and where you seem to be living). Lovely to do a service and a blessing + have the celebration in PT but any other idea will ensure madness and divorce before the event.

If at any point in time you decide to move to Portugal to live then all you need is a translation of the English marriage certificate.


----------

